
Scientists: syntax highlighting doesn't support software developers enough - Jexia
https://medium.com/jexia/requirements-mislead-and-undermine-good-design-e065ab5cae80
======
CarolineW
So I got this message:

    
    
        Medium follows DNT but we track to
        personalize your experience and send
        data to select third-parties to make
        our features work.
    

That's a novel interpretation of DNT. Not sure I ever want to visit "medium"
again.

Actually, pretty sure I _don 't_ want to visit again.

